# What poundage do you shoot?



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just like the title says.What poundage do you shoot for field?


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

55lbs


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

55 here too


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

57 right now


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

58 lbs


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

right around 60....haven;t put it on a scale yet...it could be more though I am only a turn from bottomed out and before I changed strings it maxed around 63-64 lbs.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

55-56lbs


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

59 currently, subject to change at any time.. :embara:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

53#


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

About 54#, maybe 55#.

>>------>


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

50lb


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

55#


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

63#

But it is a smoov 63.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

43, but holding 18.

I find holding weight to be a lot more important than peak weight.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm usually somewhere between 55-60. This year with the spiral cams, I'm only around 50 maybe a little less.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

52#


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

53# right now but I may need to add a twist here or there. Probably no more than 55# though.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

58 lbs so I can still be legal for FITA.Max 60lbs.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

71 # here


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*bow*

*56lbs.* here.. but I think holding weight is more of a concern to me that what I'm pulling!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> 43, but holding 18.
> 
> I find holding weight to be a lot more important than peak weight.


I haven't scaled my holding weight, but I definitely agree with you.


I'm not sure what letoff it's supposed to be, but I've got the draw stop on my Spirals in the middle spot (#2? I think).


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

54 pounds, holding 19.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

CherryJu1ce said:


> 54 pounds, holding 19.


54 pounds, holding 18....#2 peg on the spiral x's


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Somewhere between 53 and 58 when it's all said and done. Depends on groups.


----------

